# For all you diorama guys...



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure many of you know about this gas station detail set but found this on Hobbylinc for sale this week:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/jli/jli498.htm


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

wow that's cool and they have a lot more stuff too.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not a bad looking setup and seems reasonable at the sale price. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Take a look at the other items too...*

There's grandstands and alot of other racing/automobile related structures/accessories. No to shabby at all. Thanks Beastie. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link!!! Looks like a bunch of stuff Sparky had hauled off...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I hate you for posting this link!!! 

Cause i'll have to buy some of this stuff now!!!!!! :drunk:


----------



## Slotter724 (Oct 29, 2013)

Man now I have to get one, thanks for posting that


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Remember that the JL Innovative stuff is 1/87 size for HO trains. HO slot cars are larger...up to 1/64.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Check out your local Dollar tree, they are setting out Christmas already (sheesh) but they have a ton of trees, and little accessories all for a buck!

No cool grandstands though.... 



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have heard 1/64 discussed as "S" gauge in train circles.
the diecast guys probably already know that.
there are some guys doing 1/64 scale diorama parts.


----------

